# Thanks for adding me!



## canuck76 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Clayton, just signed up on November 15th 2015. 

I'm proud to say I live just outside of Millarville Alberta Canada on a family farm and I own a small excavating company that specializes in septic system installation. 

Im a semi avid smoker with huge desire to learn more by both sharing information and by doing! 

Ive smoked/bbq'd on several cookers including Big Steel Keg, conventional offset,(don't recall brand) Carson rotisserie, Big chief tin foil unit, Bradley electric, home made cinderblock pig cooker, Cookshack Amerique, natural gas grill and a good old camp fire. 

I am by no means a pro or even a good source of information, just had the fortune of trying out diferent smoking units and techniques  over the years.

Myself and a friend have just set out to build a larger smoker unit and have found lots of invaluable information for our build on this site.

Its going to be a 36" diameter 60" long (cook chamber) reverse flow offset on a trailer. I have the facility to do the work with relative ease, just need the info to make it perform properly. (I may be asking a lot of questions!!)

Ive added a photo of the very beginning of the build. That 36" pipe will be the core of the cook chamber. Theres enough to make 2 units if we decide we need more than one. 

Truthfully we've jumped the gun a bit as were not completely designed yet, for us to have this in the shop is a bit silly. But we got excited and wanted to get dirty doing something other than just research!!!!

Im really looking forward to chatting with some of you and learning from all. I hope one day I can contribute something too! 

Best regards,

Clayton (canuck76)













IMG_5147.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Nov 16, 2015


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome to SMF,

Looking forward to watching your build!


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a nice cool day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Gary*


----------



## canuck76 (Nov 25, 2015)

Some pictures of the build. 

Picking up cut steel. Doesnt look like much but I sure was excited! 













IMG_5162.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Nov 25, 2015






Cross breaking the RF baffle (and a photo bomb from a buddy!)  













IMG_5166.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Nov 25, 2015






Adding a drain to the RF plate













IMG_5171.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Nov 25, 2015






Making sure the drain had no snags along the way.













IMG_5174.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Nov 25, 2015






After the baffle was set in













IMG_5176.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Nov 25, 2015






Because cross breaking causes the plate to bow a bit we had to press it into place before welding it













IMG_5177.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Nov 25, 2015






Looking at the fire box end after tacking up the cooker cover plate. 













IMG_5181.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Nov 25, 2015






TO BE CONTINUED........


----------



## gary s (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking Good   I'm in

Gary


----------



## joe black (Nov 25, 2015)

:grilling_smilie:Clayton, Really, c'mon.

1.  You're building a 30"x60" RF beast.
2.  You listed a total of 9 types of cookers that you have used.
3.  You said, "I'm a semi avid smoker..."

My friend, you are in an extreme area of denial.  You're hooked, and there's absolutely no help for you.  But, don't worry.  You're in good company.  There are lots of good folks here that are always eager to help.  All you have to do is ask and keep reading.  I'm sure you will have a lot to add to the site, also. 

Good luck and keep reading,   Joe


----------



## canuck76 (Nov 25, 2015)

I literally laughed out loud when I read your reply Joe!

I suppose you are right, I am hooked! But I know there's lots to learn yet and Im looking forward to it! (even the mistakes!) 

Oh, and its 36" not 30" x 60"...LOL

Back with progress soon!


----------



## canuck76 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ok so, after several months of hiatus, this finally made its way out of the dusty corner....













IMG_5961.JPG



__ canuck76
__ Aug 11, 2016






Partly due to more funds coming available, partly because we have a welder on board now that can fit some time in to work on it and partly because this little guy popped into my life unexpectedly flooding us with inspiration 













IMG_5976.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Aug 11, 2016


















IMG_5981.JPG



__ canuck76
__ Aug 11, 2016






These pics are half way through switching it over to a reverse flow. It started as a regular but me being me.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Clayton!







   to SMF!

Glad to have you aboard!

That's going to be a beast of a smoker!

Al


----------



## fischersmokin (Aug 11, 2016)

Made me smile- you are addicted 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to smoking!


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice build!! I will be following your build.
Welcome to SMF!


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 11, 2016)

Looking good and glad your here!













Smokem-if-U-Gotem.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## canuck76 (Aug 12, 2016)

DONE!!! So Im think'n I should re season it, cook on it a couple (or 5) times and then worry about paint, just incase we need to do anymore work to it. Or need to add gadgets.... any suggestions?













IMG_5994.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Aug 12, 2016


















IMG_5995.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Aug 12, 2016






New hinges! 













IMG_5996.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Aug 12, 2016






Bit of an odd angle for the stack but didn't have a lot of choice 













IMG_5997.jpg



__ canuck76
__ Aug 12, 2016






And no, the door doesnt touch the stack, the stoppers hold it about a 1/4" away (for now...)


----------



## joe black (Aug 12, 2016)

Clayton,  That's a really good looking build.  I like the way your hinge/stop combo works.  Good luck with your cooks in it.    Thumbs Up


----------



## canuck76 (Aug 16, 2016)

IMG_5721.JPG



__ canuck76
__ Aug 16, 2016






I just can't stop... I had to add a side table, where else do you put your drink? (and I know I said no paint yet but one of the guys working tin the shop took it upon himself to touch it up)


----------

